# ovarian cyst



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

for the past week ive been in pain- although I just stopped my period two days later i had ovulation pain that wont leave- i also gained 5 pounds in one week. NO I AMNOT PREGNANT!!!!I see the gyno tomorrow- when this cyst is gone- eiother on its own or removed will the weight just drop-? i eat super healthy and excersise- infact the way i eat and excersise I should be losing not gaining... anyone expereinced this and have some advice?thanks and God blessLori


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A couple of thoughts.1) 5 pounds can just be retaining water, it may not be real weight and I wouldn't worry to much about it.2) If you are eating very strictly and your body is under additional stress from the pain of the cyst, etc. it may need more food than you are giving it andyou could have popped into starvation mode. Make sure you are eating close to what you need to maintain weight (within 500 calories of what it takes to maintain weight, and if you don't need to lose weight you want to be closer to the full amount).Sometimes people respond to lack of weight loss by eating less and less and exercising more and more and you can send the body into a mode where it will hold onto everything and you can gain a few pounds when you technically should be losing weight because you have pushed your body too far. This is also why people tend to gain weight fast after a diet, the body is in such a state it hordes everything and you can't maintain the weight loss.The closer you are to ideal weight/underweight I think the more sensitive your body is to starvation mode. When you have a lot of fat around it doesn't care so much that you over taxed the body for a couple of weeks, when you are near ideal weight your body goes into protective mode much faster.K.


----------

